# Newbie here.



## paul64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi guys and girls,
Paul here (newbie) just saying hi and introducing myself.
I live in Essex in the UK.
I have just been made redundant from Coryton oil refinery, which plunged in liquidation taking my shares and future with it  After working there 18 years, I find myself wanting to relocate to somewhere like the UAE.
I had a friend who worked in Abdab and I visited there many times and loved the experience.
Hopefully I can pick myself up and look around for a similar job.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated, good or bad.
Regards
Paul


----------



## Italia06 (May 14, 2012)

I recently moved here for a job. I applied while I was here visiting, for me, that was the best way to get a job. 

Have you started applying for any jobs out here?


----------



## paul64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Not really, due to the fact that I'm unsure exactly what direction I want my career to go.
Ideally, I'm looking at a new build project, I understand that there's a new large project starting in ruwais pretty soon,(GASCO or ADNOC?). 
My previous experience steers me towards the permit control and safety side although I would consider any opportunity at the moment if it included housing or housing allowance.
Can you recommend any good recruitment agencies, there are loads around but I would prefer to use a recommended one.
Thanks for your reply.
Regards.




Italia06 said:


> I recently moved here for a job. I applied while I was here visiting, for me, that was the best way to get a job.
> 
> Have you started applying for any jobs out here?


----------



## Italia06 (May 14, 2012)

paul64 said:


> Not really, due to the fact that I'm unsure exactly what direction I want my career to go.
> Ideally, I'm looking at a new build project, I understand that there's a new large project starting in ruwais pretty soon,(GASCO or ADNOC?).
> My previous experience steers me towards the permit control and safety side although I would consider any opportunity at the moment if it included housing or housing allowance.
> Can you recommend any good recruitment agencies, there are loads around but I would prefer to use a recommended one.
> ...


I don't have any good recommendations for you, I found out about my current job from a family friend. I would suggest applying to that project and following up on it a week or so after applying. Always follow up on the jobs you applying to.


----------



## paul64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes, I will do, thats good advice thank you.



Italia06 said:


> I don't have any good recommendations for you, I found out about my current job from a family friend. I would suggest applying to that project and following up on it a week or so after applying. Always follow up on the jobs you applying to.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

paul64 said:


> Hi guys and girls,
> Paul here (newbie) just saying hi and introducing myself.
> I live in Essex in the UK.
> I have just been made redundant from Coryton oil refinery, which plunged in liquidation taking my shares and future with it  After working there 18 years, I find myself wanting to relocate to somewhere like the UAE.
> ...


----------



## paul64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi MGB.
I was at Coryton oil refinery for 18 years, mainly as a process operator.
I was also a Safety & Environmental Technician for 12 of those years, basically that means fully trained as fire crew, line rescue and responsable for Hot Work & Confined Space permitry.
My latest role (5 years) was a shift OTL (outside team leader), again responsable for all permitry on my 'Fuels complex'.
The fuels complex comprised of:
Crude and Vacuum unit, Hydo-Desulphuriser, Naphtha Pretreaters, Isomerisation unit, Continuos Catalytic Reformer, LPG plant, LPG storage and 2 Clean fuels (low sulphur) units.
My interest at work led me to do many project/liaison roles which is the direction that I'd like to take my career.

I'm not too fussed about earning a huge salary, I just need to earn a pound a week more than I spend and I'll be happy. Any more is a bonus.

Im 48 years old, single, and will be alone. My daughter is all grown up and left home now and attending university, and i have no idea about my ex!, dont really care 

I'd appreciate any thoughts about what to do now as I feel I may need steering towards a location or specific job roles. I understand that most operating roles are now done by asians or locals?

All thoughts are greatly appreciated.
Thank you in advance.




mgb said:


> paul64 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys and girls,
> ...


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

paul64 said:


> Can you recommend any good recruitment agencies, there are loads around but I would prefer to use a recommended one.


Hi Paul,

Check out these websites, you may find them useful:

•	monstergulf.com
•	gulftalent.com
•	bayt.com

Alternatively, if you can see yourself through financially for a couple of months take the plunge! 

I did after one year of looking for work from the UK with no success then secured work within a matter of weeks after arriving here.

Whatever you decide, good luck!

_Feel the fear but do it anyway!_ :eek2:


----------



## paul64 (Jul 24, 2012)

Thank you for your advice.
I was actually thinking of going out for a 'break' and taking a load of CV's with me.
Financially, I can cope for several months but I'm a little vague when it comes to how long I can spend out there at a time and what sort of visas that are required.
In an ideal world, I'd prefer to secure some kind of position before I vacate the UK and hoping that the employer or their agent would sort the visa issue out for me.

Thanks again for the advice and I'll keep you posted of any dramatic changes.
Maybe even bump into you for a quick beer one day (depending where we are?), drinks on me.
Kind regards
Paul.





nikkisizer said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Check out these websites, you may find them useful:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

As long as you do have a uk passport, as your location suggests, you get a visa on arrival. You can go and renew it for the cost of like ??? 600 dirhams for extra 30 days, or you can just do a visa run to the border. Most people go through hatta. Do a search on the dubai thread as there are many threads, and many of them explain EXACTLY what is involved. Good luck.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi Paul,

With a UK passport you get 10 days grace so you can actually stay for 40 days instead before having to exit Dubai.

Instead of paying the fee to renew you can drive to Hatta (approx one hour drive from Dubai Airport) go through the border pay 50 dirhams to have your exit stamp in your passport then literally turn around get your entry stamp into Dubai and drive back 

It's a nice drive, very easy and much cheaper than renewing so every 40 days just do a 'visa run'.


----------



## egs (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi Nikki, I too am in the "I did after one year of looking for work from the UK with no success" boat. 

I will be Dubai and AD in October to find work so fingers crossed. Would like to talk to you more about your approach when you came here to find a role. 

Cheers
egs


----------

